# Jessum Router lift sale



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

JessEm Tools Online - www.jessemdirect.com , JessEm Tools Online - www.jessemdirect.com ,Get,em while you can


----------



## Gary Muto (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a Rockler version of the smaller one that I got as part of a package that was on sale in May. I like the lift and at these prices I highly recommend them. Consider that most plates are ~$50


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Good buys on a great lift system.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone order one other than me?


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

Tommyt654 said:


> Anyone order one other than me?


I ordered one this past weekend.









Just got confirmation that it shipped today and it is on its way to my house


----------



## dddavid (Dec 26, 2009)

Jessem customer service has gone from top notch to bottom of the Barrel. Some of their products are okay if you can accept a router table top that is bowed. This router table top and lift is a replacement for another table i had purchased almost one year ago. Promises after promises and nothing gets done. Telling me that they are waiting for a screw ,,,,taking almost 2 months to arrive then it was they are building the product and then another month goes by ,,,,then finally it is completed and is being shipped to me,,,this was just before xmas......About 2 weeks after xmas i called to tell them i have not received the product and the reply was they are waiting for a screw.....Unreal. That is when i lost it.....Not only are they playing games, now they are resorting to lies. Im not sure what it is that is happening with them but all i can say is that they should be ashamed of themselves to treat people in this way. After some 30 or so phone calls over a period on one year and im no further ahead. I am taking this opportunity to let all my woodworking friends that they should know to be careful with this company. All I can say is , yes they once produced high end equipment but today after many bad business decisions the products that they producing can be used as very good paper weights. Add to this horrible customer service and you have yourself a company that should close up shop and go to work for someone else, someone who knows how to run a business.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats terrible David, I for 1 have never had any problems with their customers service or products.


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

David does seem to have an axe to grind with Jessem. 
I posted my recent experience with Jessem on another thread and I'm not going to cut and paste a repeat here.
Lets just say my experience and David's are like night and day. I would not hesitate to order from them again.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I purchased an Incra MAst-R-Lift (by Jessem) about 18 months ago. The base plate had a small flaw in it so I took a picture and sent it to them. They overnighted a replacement, sent hand-written notes on how to swap it out, and gave me a personal cell phone number to call when I received it, if I had any problems. Oh yea, and keep the old plate. The flaw was just a little untrimmed slag on top easily filed off) but for full price I didn't want a blemish. A little filing and I end up with a free base plate, identical to my original (including the magnalock setup). I too can't say enough good about them. 

I'm sorry to hear you had problems, David.


----------



## dddavid (Dec 26, 2009)

Firstly I would like to tell you guys that the reason I decided to post my misfortune with them is not that they had to order a screw that took two or so months to get in and not because it took say about 1 month to put that screw in place and not because When I called they said the item is being shipped so I can get it for xmas but because when I called two weeks after that to find out where my delivery was they said they are waiting for the screw to come in, having forgotten that 3 months earlier that was the story they started out with. My reply to say the least was one of disbelief.......I also recall having read on another forum a very similar story to mine that the gentleman had waited for the infamous screw for months , well you get the story. Do I have an axe to grind,,,,,yes I do,,,,who likes to be treated this way. I have purchased many dollars worth of goods from mlcs, woodpecker, Incra and so on and so forth and not once have I been treated this way. Not to mention a guy who works in the trade was telling me that many people this past year had issues with Jessem and well he was amazed they were still around. Why then did I really decide to say what had happened,,,, well for me it is too late. I decided I would rather lose my money then to continue to deal with them any longer, no one likes to be lied too. I decided I would tell as many woodworking friends so that they can keep their eyes open so this won’t happen to them...... And for the cut and paste commentator of course I cut and pasted,,,,how many times do you think I can type the same story........

Anyhow if we don’t bring out to light these things and let companies who resort to this kind of behavior get away with it then it may happen again and again. Do what you will with it.


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

I feel your frustration. I had a very similar experience with a Panasonic digital camera. I use a camera every day doing home inspections - its a critical tool. Mine broke a month out of the box, sent it in for warranty, got one back within a week. That one broke after a couple weeks. Sent that one in and got a replacement back within a week. The replacement camera was broken RIGHT OUT OF THE BOX. It took me 3 months to get action from Panasonic. If the warranty center (where you have to send it) would have been closer to me, they might have seen my 9mm (joking somewhat).

It was finally worked out, and I ended up with a new replacement camera 2 steps up from the model I had. While I sent many letters and e-mails to Panasonic (unanswered), it was really a case of someone dropping the ball. No one wanted to "own" the problem.

While you had a terrible experience with Jessem, I think it was an isolated case. Obviously I had a great experience, and others have said they did also. Mine was very recent, so I have to assume that they either: 1. fired the person you dealt with, 2. made significant changes in their customer service, or 3. had a horrible problem with backordered screws, and you fell thru the cracks, or just happened to be the lucky guy that needed that particular screw.

I'm curious what was so special about this screw that you couldn't go down to Ace hardware and get one? If is was a highly specialized part, then it is understandable why it might take a very long time to get one in. If it was a common part, then not so much.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

FWIW David sorry bout your experience,But I for 1 intend to continue doing biz with them as I have had nothin but good professional service and equipment. Tommy


----------

